# Algún proyecto interesantes con amplificadores operacionales que me recomienden?



## JulioSR (Ene 23, 2017)

Tengo que realizar un proyecto de electronica analogica el cual debe basarse en las distintas aplicaciones de los opamp, el problema es que los proyectos que hay en internet y en algunos libros que he leido son muy simples. Si alguno conoce algun proyecto con opamp que le haya resultado interesante, le agradeceria mucho que lo compartiera conmigo. ...


----------



## palurdo (Ene 24, 2017)

Un convertidor de voltaje a True RMS. A la entrada tenemos una combinación de AC y DC, a la salida tenemos un voltaje de continua que medido con un tester da el valor eficaz RMS verdadero de la señal de entrada. Básicamente es reproducir electrónicamente la fórmula para calcular el valor RMS de una señal. El diagrama de bloques es:

Rectificador de onda completa de precisión (dos opamps)->elevador al cuadrado (dos opamp)->Integrador promediador (un opamp)->extractor de raíz cuadrada (dos opamp).

El elevador al cuadrado y el extractor de raíz cuadrada son casi idénticos. Un opamp convierte a logarítmico, se le da una ganancia, 2 para el cuadrado, 0.5 para raíz cuadrada, y otro opamp convierte logarítmico inverso, es decir, exponencial. El integrador promediador no es más que un filtro pasabajos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 24, 2017)

huuu yo una vez hise un generador de funciones.

la idea es hacer un oscilador, del oscilador un opam que genera la señal triangular, de ahi la triangular a un opam que convierte la señal a senoidal.

de ahi a otro opam que le da offset es decir podia desplazar la señal en +v y -v tambien un acotador con diodo zener para una señal cuadrada para los TTL.

lo hise cuando estaba en la univercidad para un proyecto de electronica analogica.


----------



## JulioSR (Ene 25, 2017)

Muchas gracias por sus repuestas! 
El convertidor de voltaje me parece interesante voy a investigar mas al respecto, recuerdo que un libro decia que con amplificadores operacionales se podian hacer computadoras analogicas.
Sobre el oscilador, he estado buscando varios circuitos incluyendo el oscilador de puente de Wien; el problema es que para variar la frecuencia es necesario variar mas de un componente (resistencias y capacitores)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2017)

JulioSR dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus repuestas!
> El convertidor de voltaje me parece interesante voy a investigar mas al respecto, recuerdo que un libro decia que con amplificadores operacionales se podian hacer computadoras analogicas.
> Sobre el oscilador, he estado buscando varios circuitos incluyendo el oscilador de puente de Wien; el problema es que _*para variar la frecuencia es necesario variar mas de un componente (resistencias y capacitores)*_



Eso depende del rango de variación requerida, en muchos casos con un potenciómetro doble alcanza.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/puente-wien-potenciometro-simple-25051/


----------



## Yairman (Ene 25, 2017)

Pues yo realice este interesante proyecto son Auriculares con cancelación de ruido, mira a ver si te gusta.

http://electronics-diy.com/noise-canceling-headphones.php







Eso si el mejor es el que te indica TRILO-BYTE el generador, también lo hice y es muy bueno para nuestro laboratorio.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola, dejo algunas aplicaciones básicas de los amplificadores operacionales. Un pequeño documento de la _New Japan Radio Co., Ltd._ (JRC). De ahí se puede partir, pensar en unir algunas de esas aplicaciones o generar nuevas ideas basándose en ellos. 
Saludos!


----------

